# Europe Road Trip - Aug - 09



## havoc (Aug 28, 2009)

Been a long time coming this trip, so with plans set myself Jaff and Mr Bones headed over to Europe with a list the size of Yellow pages, sadly theres only so much you can do in a few days so we picked the best sites we could given the time, so 2000 miles and 4 days later this is what we managed to achieve 

Big thanks to BarteJ for location help on the Film Studio and to Yoze for help with HH Hospital. Cheers guys ;-)

Stella Artois































Film Synchronisation Studio


----------



## havoc (Aug 28, 2009)

HH Hospital


















































Hidden Train Graveyard


----------



## havoc (Aug 28, 2009)

Hospital SM




































The Crystal Works


----------



## havoc (Aug 28, 2009)

Le Chateau 98



































Montzen Gare


----------



## havoc (Aug 28, 2009)

Sanatorium Dolhain



































Bloso Hofstade


----------



## havoc (Aug 28, 2009)

Chateau De Miranda where we spent the night


----------



## lost (Aug 28, 2009)

Incredible photos and locations. Chateau Miranda looks like a lovely place to spend the night.
Gutted I couldn't make it.


----------



## Fraz13 (Aug 28, 2009)

Ad like 2 spend the night there as well haha A rough idea on location? Just to see if its worth it lol


----------



## james.s (Aug 28, 2009)

That's amazing... All of it! 
Nice one


----------



## v-w-chick (Aug 28, 2009)

*WOOOHOOO wot a great road trip, sounds amazing!! i love the hospitals, really want to do one like that, was that pic where they put dead people/children?

Chateau Miranda looks lovely so grand, and amazing photos from the top and looking at it from far.
great report and places to go!! very inspiring.
thanks for sharing, love this thread 
kelly*


----------



## Mimble (Aug 28, 2009)

All I can say...
Wow.


----------



## manof2worlds (Aug 28, 2009)

Awesome.

I wanna go.

I wanna go yesterday.


----------



## night crawler (Aug 28, 2009)

Absolutely brilliant report well done. Were was the brewery I seem to recognise it.


----------



## burb147 (Aug 28, 2009)

absolutely amazing four days worth of pics and fun. great work. love the mist over chateu mirande(sorry if its badly spelt i cant remember)


----------



## klempner69 (Aug 28, 2009)

Simply epic,with superb shots to back it all up.


----------



## Darkness (Aug 28, 2009)

Simply Awesome dude, that's gotta have been one hell of a trip!
Those chataux look amazing, and the hospitals look like everyone just walked out!


----------



## FieldyM (Aug 28, 2009)

Great shots!


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Aug 28, 2009)

Chateau Miranda - Win!

M


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 28, 2009)

Amazing tour and cracking photos. So many delightful images. Excellent.


----------



## Landie_Man (Aug 29, 2009)

That is truley Fantastic! So little vandalism! I love it all! Did you take sleeping bags for Chateau Miranda?


----------



## Reaperman (Aug 29, 2009)

Looks like you had a fantastic trip, I love the art deco hospital and the baths. I'll have to find out the location of the studio off you too. 

I'm looking forward to hearing more!


----------



## Lusker (Aug 29, 2009)

Very cool road trip Havoc...and real cool pictures


----------



## jonney (Aug 29, 2009)

Now that's what I call a great long weekend. Great stuff guys


----------



## mr_bones (Aug 29, 2009)

What's happened to your photo's son?


----------



## havoc (Aug 29, 2009)

Bandwidth exceeded on my account san  hopefully be all back tomorrow possibly day after as its a new month lol. Good old Photobucket lol.


----------



## Poolie_Girl (Aug 30, 2009)

What a wonderful set of photographs, absolutely stunning. Well done!


----------



## bartje (Aug 30, 2009)

Great pics man! :jiggy:

Good to see you did some good places!

Bye,

Bart
www.urban-travel.org


----------



## havoc (Aug 31, 2009)

bartje said:


> Great pics man! :jiggy:
> 
> Good to see you did some good places!
> 
> ...



Thanks. I think we will be back again soon to do the sites we missed lol.


----------



## thompski (Aug 31, 2009)

Fantastic in every way chief, nice one


----------



## Ferret (Sep 1, 2009)

I'd just like to say, Wow stunning shots you have there 







This looks simply *amazing*, could see myself spending many hours in there quite happily


----------



## marticus (Sep 3, 2009)

amazing.. how come these are in such good nick and havent been chav-i-fied?


----------



## The_Revolution (Sep 3, 2009)

marticus said:


> amazing.. how come these are in such good nick and havent been chav-i-fied?



Because they're not in Britain


----------



## cactusmelba (Sep 4, 2009)

flippin AWESOME man....

how long has the rest of europe been deserted for and why did nobody tell me?


----------



## Bryag (Sep 4, 2009)

WOW! My jaw hit the floor. Not only with the quality photos, but also the condition of those buldings. So clearly, smashing windows and spray painting cock and ball motifs over every available surface is a UK only phenomenon. Clearly the Euroneds(they must exist) have something better to do, or perhaps that fact that most European gendarmes are equipped with a high calibre side-arm is somewhat of a deterrant.

Beautiful report Havoc, looks like your trip was worthwhile!


----------



## graybags (Sep 4, 2009)

*Brewery*

Stella Artois ? Leuven ? Cool Pics

G


----------



## disco_biscuit (Sep 4, 2009)

Wow stunning report and pictures, really makesalot of our derelict places a joke, all burnt out and graf everywhere.


----------



## casio123 (Sep 4, 2009)

What a trip,love the chateau and what a place to spend the night. brilliant post.


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 4, 2009)

Stunning simply Stunning, thats all I can say.


----------

